# Allegri scherza:"Tra un paio d'anni torno al Milan".



## admin (29 Aprile 2019)

Massimiliano Allegri scherza con Teocoli, sulla Rai. Il comico, tifoso rossonero, gli ha confidato:"Tu ho rimpianto". L'allenatore ha replicato così:"Ora ritorno al Milan eh, tra un paio d'anni!".


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2019)

Magari


----------



## Heaven (29 Aprile 2019)

Non sarebbe così impossibile... alla Juve non resta secondo me


----------



## AntaniPioco (29 Aprile 2019)

È molto sopravvalutato, però sarebbe oro considerati tutto gli allenatori passati negli anni post-allegri


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (29 Aprile 2019)

Anche domani


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (29 Aprile 2019)

Vade retro.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Allegri scherza con Teocoli, sulla Rai. Il comico, tifoso rossonero, gli ha confidato:"Tu ho rimpianto". L'allenatore ha replicato così:"Ora ritorno al Milan eh, tra un paio d'anni!".



no ,vai in premier ...


----------



## ventu84090 (29 Aprile 2019)

Allegri è più un tecnico/gestore che non un tecnico/istruttore...e a mio parere quest'ultimo tipo di allenatore è quello che serve a noi...


----------



## Roten1896 (29 Aprile 2019)

Eh magari


----------



## admin (29 Aprile 2019)

up


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

Adesso basta ragazzi. Ma dove vogliamo andare se non iniziamo ad avere un'immagine e una dignità da Milan. 
Allegri è il passato, grazie, punto. Non è un uomo che può sedere sulla nostra panchina. Non cominciamo, è uno che ottiene risultati solo quando estremamente superiore agli altri. Vi farei incontrare i voi stessi di quando ha buttato uno scudetto con Ibra... andiamo... L'odio per Gattuso che molti stanno evidenziando non vuol dire che si deve solo andare su uno migliore, si deve tornare ad essere il Milan.


----------



## Manue (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Allegri scherza con Teocoli, sulla Rai. Il comico, tifoso rossonero, gli ha confidato:"Tu ho rimpianto". L'allenatore ha replicato così:"Ora ritorno al Milan eh, tra un paio d'anni!".



Almeno è un allenatore


----------



## jacky (29 Aprile 2019)

NO assolutamente 
Ancelotti e Allegri neanche gratis.
Basta bolliti o gente senza stimoli.


----------



## sipno (29 Aprile 2019)

Ma che stia lontano dal milan anche a parole!

Cesso.

Meglio di Gattuso Inzaghi e Brocchi per carità ma allenatore che è ben lontano da quello che dovrebbe essere il Milan.

Brucia i giovani, fa giocare di melma la squadra... Se invece di finire alla Gobba, finiva alla Roma come avrebbe dovuto essere prima che Galliani stoppasse tutto, oggi non sarebbe nemmeno più ad allenare sto coso.


Rivoglio allenatori da Milan! Gente che fa giocare al calcio, non allenatori che si affidano solamente ai singoli chiedendo di attendere l'avversario!


----------



## Ecthelion (29 Aprile 2019)

jacky ha scritto:


> NO assolutamente
> Ancelotti e Allegri neanche gratis.
> Basta bolliti o gente senza stimoli.



Temo che invece da questo loop non se ne esca. "Milanisti dentro" o ritorno di bolliti, continueremo su questa strada.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Aprile 2019)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> È molto sopravvalutato, però sarebbe oro considerati tutto gli allenatori passati negli anni post-allegri



Per me in realtà è proprio il contrario. Leggo solo di gente che non lo sopporta e non lo reputa un top, nonostante ha vinto quasi ovunque.


----------



## Znarf79 (29 Aprile 2019)

Gente che rimpiange Montella,gente che rimpiange Allegri,gente che impiange Mijhalovic...
Mancano solo le vedove di Inzaghi


----------



## Goro (29 Aprile 2019)

Bravo ma non è quello di cui abbiamo bisogno


----------



## kipstar (29 Aprile 2019)

anche no. grazie lo stesso Max...


----------



## Victorss (29 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma che stia lontano dal milan anche a parole!
> 
> Cesso.
> 
> ...



Sono d'accordo su tutto tranne che sul "brucia i giovani".


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Per me in realtà è proprio il contrario. Leggo solo di gente che non lo sopporta e non lo reputa un top, nonostante ha vinto quasi ovunque.



Ricapitoliamo il quasi ovunque...
Milan di Ibra, la squadra più forte della serie A, dove ha perso uno scudetto al primo anno di conte, sbagliando nel finale di stagione.
Juve di Conte, presa vincente e con un divario di campagna acquisti, fatturato e rosa, dal primo anno fino a questo, dove ha avuto CR7 e tutte le altre hanno venduto per il FPF... 

Ti piace vincere facile se sei Allegri. Voglio capire chi avrebbe perso questi scudetti... e non dite Gattuso, perché anche lui avrebbe vinto quando hai in rosa gente che da sola si inventa i goal...


----------



## iceman. (29 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ricapitoliamo il quasi ovunque...
> Milan di Ibra, la squadra più forte della serie A, dove ha perso uno scudetto al primo anno di conte, sbagliando nel finale di stagione.
> Juve di Conte, presa vincente e con un divario di campagna acquisti, fatturato e rosa, dal primo anno fino a questo, dove ha avuto CR7 e tutte le altre hanno venduto per il FPF...
> 
> Ti piace vincere facile se sei Allegri. Voglio capire chi avrebbe perso questi scudetti... e non dite Gattuso, perché anche lui avrebbe vinto quando hai in rosa gente che da sola si inventa i goal...



Secondo me Gattuso con la rosa della juve lotterebbe per la qualificazione in champions.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Aprile 2019)

Penso che abbiamo bisogno di altro, Allegri ha comunque preso in mano una Juve ricostruita da Antonio Conte. Certo, penso che rispetto a quando stava nel Milan sia migliorato ed ora abbia più esperienza e confrontato a Gattuso sarebbe tantissima roba. Non ci sputerei sopra insomma.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (29 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Ricapitoliamo il quasi ovunque...
> Milan di Ibra, la squadra più forte della serie A, dove ha perso uno scudetto al primo anno di conte, sbagliando nel finale di stagione.
> Juve di Conte, presa vincente e con un divario di campagna acquisti, fatturato e rosa, dal primo anno fino a questo, dove ha avuto CR7 e tutte le altre hanno venduto per il FPF...
> 
> Ti piace vincere facile se sei Allegri. Voglio capire chi avrebbe perso questi scudetti... e non dite Gattuso, perché anche lui avrebbe vinto quando hai in rosa gente che da sola si inventa i goal...



C'è anche da dire che ha vinto anche nei campionati inferiori oltre che diverse panchine d'oro. Oltretutto il Milan di Ibra era tutto fuorché formidabile e non vincevamo nulla da un po', avessimo avuto un Gattuso o altri non allenatori non l'avremmo mai vinto. Detto questo non lo vorrei adesso al Milan. Ma secondo me non è sopravvalutato, anzi.


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> C'è anche da dire che ha vinto anche nei campionati inferiori oltre che diverse panchine d'oro. Oltretutto il Milan di Ibra era tutto fuorché formidabile e non vincevamo nulla da un po', avessimo avuto un Gattuso o altri non allenatori non l'avremmo mai vinto. Detto questo non lo vorrei adesso al Milan. Ma secondo me non è sopravvalutato, anzi.



Il Milan di Ibra era sicuramente la migliore squadra della serie A... non dimentichiamolo.

Poi sopravvalutato bisogna capire cosa si intende. Non è un top allenatore, perché le sue squadre non giocano bene, perché con una rosa di tutto rispetto, in 8 anni ha collezionato figuracce europee (e non parlatemi delle due finali, frutti di eventi e di un pirlo/tevez di altri tempi) e vinto scudetti fin troppo alla portata (lo scorso anno lo stava pure perdendo). 

Ovviamente è migliore di Gasperini, Di Francesco, Gianpaolo e chiunque ci abbiano associato nell'ultimo periodo. Non si discute questo. Ma se si prende Allegri, di nuovo, lo si prende con la convinzione che sia lui il top... e no, non va bene.


----------



## enigmistic02 (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Allegri scherza con Teocoli, sulla Rai. Il comico, tifoso rossonero, gli ha confidato:"Tu ho rimpianto". L'allenatore ha replicato così:"Ora ritorno al Milan eh, tra un paio d'anni!".



Premesso che stava AllegrAmente prendendo per i fondelli...

Ha vinto uno scudetto col Milan, ma ha fallito la vittoria scudetto al secondo anno, è anche l'artefice dell'involuzione e del taglio in rosa di Pirlo, poi divenuto uomo-chiave proprio di quella Juve che ci ha rubato - è il caso di dirlo - quel campionato. 
E' colui che veniva attaccato per prediligere i centrocampo muscolari, piuttosto che quelli tecnici, è il fautore del non gioco "palla al più forte, pensaci tu", per cui è molto criticato anche a Torino. 
Gestisce abbastanza bene gli uomini a disposizione (anche se non mancano mai malumori nei suoi spogliatoi), però non trasmette una chiara identità di gioco offensivo alle proprie squadre, è uno parecchio pragmatico. Da noi non avrebbe fatto meglio di Rino, quest'anno.


----------



## Sotiris (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Allegri scherza con Teocoli, sulla Rai. Il comico, tifoso rossonero, gli ha confidato:"Tu ho rimpianto". L'allenatore ha replicato così:"Ora ritorno al Milan eh, tra un paio d'anni!".



Ma stattene dove stai arrogantello dai 5 Scudetti lordi.


----------



## vota DC (29 Aprile 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Ma che stia lontano dal milan anche a parole!
> 
> Cesso.
> 
> ...


A parte ciò ha la tendenza di portarsi i feticci.
Matri da noi al posto di tevez (entrambi a 11 milioni)
De Sciglio alla Juventus
C'è il rischio che emigrando da Juventus a milan ci porti tutti gli scarti.


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

vota DC ha scritto:


> A parte ciò ha la tendenza di portarsi i feticci.
> Matri da noi al posto di tevez (entrambi a 11 milioni)
> De Sciglio alla Juventus
> C'è il rischio che emigrando da Juventus a milan ci porti tutti gli scarti.



Ci riporta de sciglio..... ve lo dico io... ricordate queste parole nell'eventualità che questo torni da noi...


----------



## sette (29 Aprile 2019)

Trollati da acciuga 

Tanto vale ricordare che era Galliani a difenderlo contro tutto e tutti.

Non si vede la luce in fondo al tunnel.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Allegri scherza con Teocoli, sulla Rai. Il comico, tifoso rossonero, gli ha confidato:"Tu ho rimpianto". L'allenatore ha replicato così:"Ora ritorno al Milan eh, tra un paio d'anni!".



Per carità.


----------



## Igniorante (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Magari



Eh magari sì, d'altronde si tratta di un fenomeno che ha perso uno scudetto con la squadra più forte della Serie A, Ibra e Thiago Silva al top della carriera, sai che spettacolo vederlo allenare Kessie, Ritardo Rodriguez e il magico duo d'attacco spagnolo-turco


----------



## First93 (29 Aprile 2019)

Capisco la delusione e lo sconforto di questo periodo, ma rimpiangere Allegri è una cosa che non sta né in cielo né in terra.


----------



## Albijol (29 Aprile 2019)

MarcoG ha scritto:


> Il Milan di Ibra era sicuramente la migliore squadra della serie A... non dimentichiamolo.



Per me l'11 titolare della prima Juve di Conte era superiore a quel Milan...tranne che per l'attacco.


----------



## MarcoG (29 Aprile 2019)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per me l'11 titolare della prima Juve di Conte era superiore a quel Milan...tranne che per l'attacco.



Con il senno di poi... cioè per come sono diventati, non per com'erano... senza il goal di muntari stavamo parlando di 11 punti di distacco giocando noi da cani...


----------



## zamp2010 (29 Aprile 2019)

Non mi piace Allegri, pero per noi sarebbe d'oro anche se e molto possibile che viene a fallire da noi.


----------



## Willy Wonka (29 Aprile 2019)

Ho visto il video e a me sembra dica che torna IL Milan non AL Milan. In un paio d'anni. Nel senso ai suoi livelli.


----------



## Moffus98 (29 Aprile 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Ho visto il video e a me sembra dica che torna IL Milan non AL Milan. In un paio d'anni. Nel senso ai suoi livelli.



Infatti, anche a me ha dato la stessa impressione.


----------



## BossKilla7 (29 Aprile 2019)

Allegri è un Gattuso che allena campioni


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2019)

Preferisco di francesco a sto punto...


----------



## bmb (29 Aprile 2019)

Ma le sciagure tutte insieme?


----------



## uolfetto (29 Aprile 2019)

magari. ma la vedo dura...


----------



## MissRossonera (29 Aprile 2019)

Admin ha scritto:


> Massimiliano Allegri scherza con Teocoli, sulla Rai. Il comico, tifoso rossonero, gli ha confidato:"Tu ho rimpianto". L'allenatore ha replicato così:"Ora ritorno al Milan eh, tra un paio d'anni!".



Gliel'hanno mai detto che la simpatia è una sua dote di spicco?


----------

